# Dad told me to wait here...Video



## Bentleysmom

A rescue dog....


----------



## Lilliam

WOW!!!!!!!!

Tears flowing.....such a good boy.....

"everybody wants him now, a month ago nobody wanted him"

just bawling here....

thank you for finding this....


----------



## Wendy427

wonderful video!


----------



## Tennyson

That video has been around for a long time.
That guy is a jackass for leaving his dog outside in a busy shopping center.
Just takes one nutcase to grab that dog.


----------



## Swede

Tennyson said:


> That video has been around for a long time.
> That guy is a jackass for leaving his dog outside in a busy shopping center.
> Just takes one nutcase to grab that dog.


As endearing as the video is, I must agree. There'd be absolutely no way I'd leave my Little Buddy unattended/unprotected like that.


----------



## Stephpylant

That is amazing! Such a handsome smart boy


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Swede said:


> As endearing as the video is, I must agree. There'd be absolutely no way I'd leave my Little Buddy unattended/unprotected like that.


I wouldn't either, people in this area would take a GR in a heartbeat.


----------



## golden_eclipse

Yeah I have a nightmare about that sort of thing. I have heard of dog fighting rings using goldens as "bait" to teach the pit bulls to fight. A year ago in Maine, there was a dog fighting ring busted and several area dogs were stolen right out of their own back yards and out of unlocked cars. Nothing is more scary in my mind, so I never ever leave my dogs any where, where there is not a lock protecting them. 

I'm glad this guy is doing a lot of training, but hopefully he doesn't actually leave the dog alone, but it was only for the effect of the story.


----------



## ashleylp

I am confident that Remy would do the same, but I'd never test it. On occasion if I'm running in walgreens or CVS for less than 5 minutes I'll leave him "placed" outside (on a bench, stump, whatever) and he will stay for sure. Just don't think I could leave him that long and at such a busy store... I would fear he'd get stolen. Doesn't matter if he didn't want to go, anyone could carry him off if they were determined.


----------

